#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Do you think tourism will harm the earth?

## Vaishnavi

Tourism is a good thing at the same time if we travel somewhere, maybe the environment may affect by our behavior. So, will it harm the earth? Share your thoughts here.

----------


## Bhavya

Tourism is one of the reason for too much of plastic usage,so yes tourism have some harmful effect on earth. To avoid this we should use eco-friendly reusable products.

----------

